
Even in daylight, LED and retroflective clothing reduces bicyclist fatalities - dazosan
https://massivesci.com/articles/pedestrians-night-retroreflective-gear-biomotion-lights/
======
amacalac
This is likely the same root finding as cars adding Daytime Running Lights.

Canada for example has had Daytime Running Lights mandated since 1989.

